# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.22

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.22**QCOM Tab:*1.Released* Repair IMEI, Get bootloader code, remove FRP and ID, 
Change provider (vendor/country)Features for Huawei:* *♦ Changwan 7A
♦ Honor 7A
♦ Honor Play 7A
♦ AUM-AL20
♦ AUM-TL20
♦ AUM-AL00* 2. Updated *Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI database**MTK Tab:*Added *Remove FRP* operation for *Huawei*:♦ Honor Changwan 7
♦ Honor Play 7
♦ Honor 7s
♦ Y5 Prime 2018
♦ DUA-AL00 
♦ DUA-L22
♦ DUA-TL00
♦ Y5 2018
♦ Enjoy 8e Youth
♦ DRA-L21
♦ DRA-LX2
♦ DRA-LX3
♦ Y3 2018
♦ CAG-L23 
♦ CAG-L22
♦ CAG-L03
♦ CAG-L02   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

*مشكور علي المتابعه يا برنس*

----------

